# scissor choke



## verbatim19 (Oct 9, 2005)

hey i have heard that the scissor choke is a very good move but i have no idea how to do it if someone could explain to me or has a video clip of it it would be appreciated. please someone tel me how to do it,


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

verbatim19 said:
			
		

> hey i have heard that the scissor choke is a very good move but i have no idea how to do it if someone could explain to me or has a video clip of it it would be appreciated. please someone tel me how to do it,


 hapkido?
http://hapkidopanama.com/index1.html
 go to videos
 then click on video number 6...
 i believe this is what you're looking for


----------

